# La mia padroncina svelata (Brunetta)



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2017)

Ciao @_Brunetta_  .. a quanto pare sembra tu sia la mia padroncina... :rotfl:

e come vedi, le cose viste da altri, con sguardo distorto, prendono forme impazzite.

Chi qui dentro non vede i contrasti che abbiamo io e te, gli scontri e anche il nervosismo che accende certi nostri scambi... solo persone completamente cieche.

Mi basta parlare dei 3d più comodi che mi vengono in mente, recenti.. quello sul libro dello scrittore, quello sul film in zona cinema...

Ricordo quanto ho contestato pesantemente la tua richiesta di censura del post di Arcistufo, proprio in collegio.

e che dire delle divergenze nella lite proprio tra Blaise e Carola, di pochi giorni fa?

tutti vedono tutto (non tutti, a quanto pare)

posizioni distantissime, e mai nascoste né scontate l'uno all'altro

Li abbiamo sempre avuti, e sempre li avremo, probabilmente siamo d'accordo sul 10% delle cose di cui si parla, forse il 15% a voler essere larghi, ma.....

con una differenza sostanziale, al netto dei rispettivi caratteri (e li abbiamo caratterini entrambi) :
che c'è il confronto. il rispetto reciproco. la ricerca di qualcosa da costruire e non da distruggere.
Sempre

senza mai partire con uno sputo, senza mai partire con una spinta

questa cosa fa io penso, la differenza, riguardo il rapporto tra me e te, per come lo sento io.

Che ho anche con altri, e che spero di avere con sempre più utenti.

Questa cosa fa le persone LIBERE, e cioè la capacità di confrontarsi senza sconti, ma sempre con spirito costruttivo.
Con tutti, non solo con chi "la pensa come te"

Mai con dileggio, con perculamento gratuito e cattivo.. e soprattutto unilaterale, in forza della altrui esposizione

Detto questo.. se invece tu pensi qualcosa di diverso e che sei la mia padroncina... beh.. dammi qualche ordine, che questa settimana ho ancora il carnet vuoto.. :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao @_Brunetta_  .. a quanto pare sembra tu sia la mia padroncina... :rotfl:
> 
> e come vedi, le cose viste da altri, con sguardo distorto, prendono forme impazzite.
> 
> ...


azz',ma dai in un forum si è sempre un tantino verso qualcuno, o che dica cose che condividiamo o per altro, poi a vederle come tifoserie opposte mi sembra un pò sopra le righe. Le cose si possono dire in vari modi ,chi lo fa con molta filosofia e chi entra a gamba tesa, o se vuoi chi lo mette direttamente e chi con la vasellina. Io sono per la prima


----------



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> azz',ma dai in un forum si è sempre un tantino verso qualcuno, o che dica cose che condividiamo o per altro, poi a vederle come tifoserie opposte mi sembra un pò sopra le righe. Le cose si possono dire in vari modi ,chi lo fa con molta filosofia e chi entra a gamba tesa, o se vuoi chi lo mette direttamente e chi con la vasellina. Io sono per la prima


Io sono da bosco e da riviera :carneval:

e tu mi stai simpatico.. peraltro :carneval:.. se ben ricordi nel post dei tuoi scambi con Carola ho proprio detto a Brunetta che non ero d'accordo con lei, quando sollecitava "ordine" ... sei un ottimo testimone.. 

ed è tutto là scritto in bella vista. per cui.. è anche facilmente reperibile da chiunque abbia voglia di pensare alle farfalle che crede di aver visto :rotfl:

ognuno vive il forum come crede, però, e se ne prende le responsabilità connesse al suo tipo di approccio, però..

se uno tira la corda e poi si rompe, non può andare a piangere dicendo 

"ahiomamma sono tutti cattivoni, cattivi... io vado via, brutti cattivoni, mi si è spezzata la cordicina"

qui siamo adulti, che vuol dire che se la corda si rompe uno se la tiene in mano e zitto, con dignità

Peraltro, a proposito di corde spezzate,  stai sopportando la tua "corda spezzata" con Brunetta, con bella nonchalanse... e con autoironia

se vuoi metto una parolina buona.. in fondo è la mia padroncina :rotfl: :rotfl:

non garantisco nulla però... :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono da bosco e da riviera :carneval:
> 
> e tu mi stai simpatico.. peraltro :carneval:.. se ben ricordi nel post dei tuoi scambi con Carola ho proprio detto a Brunetta che non ero d'accordo con lei, quando sollecitava "ordine" ... sei un ottimo testimone..
> 
> ...


ti ringrazio, non spezzare nessuna lancia. La Bruni dice sempre cose sensate dall'alto del suo pulpito o come la chiamo la signora dal monte. Non contesto il detto, ma il pulpito o il monte su cui si è posizionata.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio, non spezzare nessuna lancia. La Bruni dice sempre cose sensate dall'alto del suo pulpito o come la chiamo la signora dal monte. Non contesto il detto, ma il pulpito o il monte su cui si è posizionata.


Si è chiaro il concetto.

Può sembrare così.. ma io non l'ho mai percepito così, in verità

Ma sono percezioni individuali

Anche perché ti assicuro che quando sono entrato io qui, di pulpiti ce ne erano ben altri, ma belli grossi.

Son caduti tutti rovinosamente :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è chiaro il concetto.
> 
> Può sembrare così.. ma io non l'ho mai percepito così, in verità
> 
> ...


E credo sia normale avere percezioni diverse, per fortuna non siamo inquadrati.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E credo sia normale avere percezioni diverse, per fortuna non siamo inquadrati.


Però vedi come tu hai parlato pacatamente dello scranno che senti?

Questo è costruire.. (se uno vuole costruire)

Ed è preziosa informazione x chi ascolta, perché può pensare anche di esser percepito così.
Magari cambiare, se lo vuole

Brunetta a ME MI dice che sono palloso

Ha ragione! 

Però ho deciso che resto palloso :rotfl:

Non c'è astio, rabbia, sputi, palloso di merda vai a farti un giro.. :rotfl:

Chi non vuole leggere salta.. 

Siamo adulti


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Chi non vuole leggere salta.. 

Siamo  adulti 


Appunto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao @_Brunetta_  .. a quanto pare sembra tu sia la mia padroncina... :rotfl:
> 
> e come vedi, le cose viste da altri, con sguardo distorto, prendono forme impazzite.
> 
> ...


Fammici pensare che adesso sono stanca...:mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fammici pensare che adesso sono stanca...:mexican:


Si badrongina.. attendo con riverenza i suoi pensieri e i suoi voleri, come sempre, da sempre..:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si badrongina.. attendo con riverenza i suoi pensieri e i suoi voleri, come sempre, da sempre..:rotfl: :rotfl:


Non essere troppo prono che qualche affare può volare .....


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non essere troppo prono che qualche affare può volare .....


Se la mia badrongina dice di sì, Posso prenderlo pure lì.

Ma serve prima la sua autorizzazione :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la mia badrongina dice di sì, Posso prenderlo pure lì.
> 
> Ma serve prima la sua autorizzazione :rotfl: :rotfl:


Buongustaio


----------

